# Can't coax betta to the surface for food...



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a heated fluval spec 2.6G and I have a betta in it (I just got him yesterday). I have not been able to coax him to the surface for food. Any suggestions? I'm too used to keeping Mbuna. They're the easiest fish to feed...


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

EDIT: I dropped in 4 frozen (thawed) bloodworms. Once he realized there was food in the water he did eat the pieces that were floating around. Still can't get him to the surface to make things easier though... Am I just too spoiled with mbuna?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

New fish are often reluctant to eat until they get settled in so I wouldn't worry about it at this time.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

He's not reluctant to eat at all, he just won't come to the surface for food like my mbuna. It's frustrating.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok so I just talked to the seller. He says he gets them from Thailand and that the place he gets them from only feeds live food... That explains why I can only get the betta to eat frozen. I can't get him to eat pellets, and I'd really like to get him on pellets because it would be easier for me. Any thoughts? tips? I'm really stuck.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got him to take a Hikari Betta Bio Gold (presoaked) pellet into his mouth but he just spit it out


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe put some pellets in a gelitan solution. :wink:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, but, with all due respect, what would gelatin accomplish? The fish is used to the texture of live/frozen critters. He doesn't like the texture of pellets. He'll like the texture of gelatin even less, and even if he eats through the (no nutritional value) gelatin, he'll still end up chomping on a pellet, which he'll spit out.

I'm considering garlic or seachem entice, although I don't imagine a betta would be attracted to either garlic or banana flavor... I'm quite stumped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why can't he get the pellets as they fall or from the bottom?

I'd just feed pellets and when he is hungry he will eat.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Why can't he get the pellets as they fall or from the bottom?
> 
> I'd just feed pellets and when he is hungry he will eat.


IMO, it's not that straight forward. I've had fish that would rather starve themselves than eat food with a texture they didn't like.

He took the pellet as it sank to the bottom. But he spit it out. He won't take food off the actual bottom. I find most bettas won't.

I don't mind keeping him on a frozen diet. I have bloodworms, spirulina brineshrimp, and daphnia for him. AFAIK that should keep him alive for a good number of years.

I'd just prefer the (easier/cheaper) route of pellets...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Some fish are really picky about food, and will starve if the right food is not available - certain types of vegetarian plecos come to mind. Bettas are not in that category. When they are hungry, they will eat pretty much any type of commercially available fish food. If the fish does not eat, it simply is not hungry. Also keep in mind that fish can go for weeks without food, and a single pellet or bloodworm can sustains a Betta for a long time. They are not large fish!


----------

